# Los Angeles laying the foundation for a breed ban



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i'm sure many of you heard the sad story about the woman killed by stray dogs in Littlerock CA. for those of you that haven't
Littlerock pit bull attack raises legislation questions | abc7.com

now, LA county supervisor and general A-hole, Mike Antonovich, wants to repeal the state law that prohibits breed bans. this would allow each city to enforce their own ordinance. just like Denver. Cinci. Miami.

i love Cali. and i love LA. but with the growing trends in California legislation, i think i may see a breed ban during my lifetime. and i'm not giving up my dogs. i will pack up all my shit and move to a free zone before that.

how do i get involved in a local effort to prevent this hogwash? can anyone recommend a local group with the right approach? i don't want to accidentally join an anarchist movement. lol


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

You can always start your own group for this type of thing. I'd try to educate as many people possible if I were you. 

There's always a ton of "pit bull" events around here, how about sponsoring an event or talking with local rescues about getting a big event together to raise awareness for the breed? That tends to help a TON, especially if you get the word out about it (news coverage, radio channel, newspaper, taking fliers to local businesses - even leaving fliers their for others to take, handing fliers out to people in public, word of mouth, etc). You can get rescues, local vendors, food trucks, dog training instructors, etc, to come out to the event (have them register and charge a certain amount of money for them to register and come out to the event). You could also have raffles, weight pulling (offer prizes), food, CGC testing (approve dogs who pass the test), stuff for the kids (face painting, inflatable bounce house, dunk tank, etc). You could even get a local band to come out and play. You could also have the "find the pit bull game" and teach people the differences between the American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier and American Bully. The entry fee for this type of event is usually $5 to $8 per person, kids under 12 free. Let people bring their well behaved dogs. 

It may seem like a lot of work, but with plenty of help, it will be easier. In the end it will be so worth it, especially if you can get a lot of people to come for the right reasons, instead of just for the fun. 

Writing letters to the mayor and city council members helps a lot too. You could even collect signatures from those who are against the breed ban and send to the mayor and city council members to show them how many people are against the ban.

These are just some ideas that you could look into.


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

Darn. I just posted about this. I just did the site search too. OOPS


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It's ok I put this link in that thread as well and left that one in BSL.


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

Since it's been announced a lot of people have already sent their e-mails, called, and posted their views on why his proposed legislation won't work. I can tell you right now that advocacy groups are keeping a close eye on it, one being Chako. Even though we're in Sacramento..we won't leave anyone hanging like that. Petitions are already circulating online. I believe even Shorty (from the TV show) will be visiting Antonovich with his dog, Hercules on Monday. I know the advocacy groups like going to all the summer dog events to raise awareness and they have a bunch of other events too. I'm sure there are a groups in your area. 

Maybe meetup.com has a group in your area? I know Chako posts their meet ups on there.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I too am friends with Chako and Dawn Capp their president and I can say that she will be on top of this. As will I .... when I adopted Odin I promised him that I will be his forever home... and I meant it. I will fight for my dog. End of story.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I too am friends with Chako and Dawn Capp their president and I can say that she will be on top of this. As will I .... when I adopted Odin I promised him that I will be his forever home... and I meant it. I will fight for my dog. End of story.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Whoo hoo! Were you at Petapalooza?

I already sent my e-mails out to Antonovich & Bell. Posted on Antonovich's FB (where some rude guy with absolutely no source commented and made me mad!!!) I'm fighting for my dog too. Keep me updated with what you guys got going on! I have full confidence in Dawn and the rest of the group!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

deja-k said:


> Whoo hoo! Were you at Petapalooza?
> 
> I already sent my e-mails out to Antonovich & Bell. Posted on Antonovich's FB (where some rude guy with absolutely no source commented and made me mad!!!) I'm fighting for my dog too. Keep me updated with what you guys got going on! I have full confidence in Dawn and the rest of the group!


No... I work Tuesday thru Saturday so I miss most events ... but yes I will be on top of things. I too have confidence in Dawn!

If u have been following Chako... I fostered Boss for them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> No... I work Tuesday thru Saturday so I miss most events ... but yes I will be on top of things. I too have confidence in Dawn!
> 
> If u have been following Chako... I fostered Boss for them.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awesome!! I was just looking at some of Chako's pictures and laughed at the two where Dawn talks to Senator Steinberg. His facial expression is so funny - "What in the..". I wonder if she plans on heading down to see Antonovich?

Supposedly Tony Bell is calling people who e-mailed in. I haven't received a phone call yet. Then again, I heard he's no longer taking phone calls in the office. Who knows.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks guys.
i've had my boy for 3 years now. but i've been on the sidelines with BSL. mostly because my lack of knowledge. i've learned alot since then (in great part due to GP) and i think it's time for me to get my hands dirty.


----------



## Chloesmygirl (Jan 31, 2011)

deja-k said:


> Whoo hoo! Were you at Petapalooza?
> 
> I already sent my e-mails out to Antonovich & Bell. Posted on Antonovich's FB (*where some rude guy with absolutely no source commented and made me mad!!!) *I'm fighting for my dog too. Keep me updated with what you guys got going on! I have full confidence in Dawn and the rest of the group!


This guy is absolutely spamming the facebook site on Friends of Mike Antonovich, he is posting bad news articles about pit bulls over and over again. Wish he could be stopped but its probably best to try and ignore him, he seems like a whack job and possibly affiliated with the website dogsbite.org.

Talk of allowing this BSL here in Cali is really shaking me up.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

good luck man! Its addicting, especially when you start to read all about and how dumb it really is.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

I honestly don't see it happening in LA county.... especially just for little rock small ass hodunk town. THEY ONLY HAVE LIKE ONE MCDONALDS. the only reason they get any traffic is cause of pear blossom highway, and they have a pretty legit car dealership though. But yah I could see this going down in like victor valley hesparia or yucaipa but not really in LA county


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

Chloesmygirl said:


> This guy is absolutely spamming the facebook site on Friends of Mike Antonovich, he is posting bad news articles about pit bulls over and over again. Wish he could be stopped but its probably best to try and ignore him, he seems like a whack job and possibly affiliated with the website dogsbite.org.
> 
> Talk of allowing this BSL here in Cali is really shaking me up.


I know EXACTLY who you're talking about, because he commented on my second post. Hasn't gotten to my first yet, but I'm sure it's because he's been busy replying back to everyone else's comment. I was trying to find info on him, but he spends his entire life hating the dogs and his whole Facebook is filled with articles and letters. He posted some letter on my wall post and stating it as fact, and I'm like ...first of all, someone wrote this to an editor, second of all...you don't even provide a source so you're just another lame loser. lol. I'll post the e-mail response I got on Friday after I wrote to Antonovich & Bell.


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is the e-mail response that I got on Friday. Apparently, everyone else that wrote in got the same e-mail:

Thank you for your correspondence regarding vicious dogs and the recent fatal mauling of a 63-year old resident in Littlerock.

While there is currently no effort to change State legislation to ban or restrict any particular breed, Los Angeles County is dedicated to protecting the public from the threat of vicious dogs. At my direction, the Department of Animal Care and Control will provide the Board of Supervisors with a comprehensive package of recommendations to enhance our efforts to protect the public.

We will work to expand our County's mandatory spay/neuter ordinance and support vigorous prosecution and severe penalties, fines and jail time for negligent and irresponsible owners who allow their animals to breed, fight, roam and attack people, horses and other animals.

We will also continue working with the community, our town councils and cities to address this threat to public safety and prevent future attacks.

To report animal-related public safety concerns, residents are asked to contact the County's 24-hour call center at (562) 940-6890.

Thank you.

Office of Supervisor Michael D. Antonovich
Fifth District, County of Los Angeles
500 West Temple Street, #869
Los Angeles, CA 90012
(213) 974-5555
(213) 974-1010 - FAX
[email protected]


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> I honestly don't see it happening in LA county.... especially just for little rock small ass hodunk town. THEY ONLY HAVE LIKE ONE MCDONALDS. the only reason they get any traffic is cause of pear blossom highway, and they have a pretty legit car dealership though. But yah I could see this going down in like victor valley hesparia or yucaipa but not really in LA county


this dude Antonovich is definitely a jerk. but he's a smart jerk. and he's got alot of support too.
BSL attempts in cities of Cali have failed because there is a state level law that prohibits BSL. Antonovich is attacking the source. So he's not actually trying to pass any breed laws. he wants to get rid of the law that denies individual cities the ability to make them.
if he's successful, then every city or county can make their own law. LA will be tough. but places that have already tried will pass that shit easily. Frisco. San Diego. Pasadena. Riverside.
and as soon as those dominoes fall... we would have a hard time finding a free zone.


----------

